# BB bearing replacement



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Got about 3K miles on Force and have noticed that the BB bearings are a little toasted.

1) Anyone pressed new bearings into these cups?
2) Anyone tried ceramic hybrid bearings? Much difference?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

that bites. i believe a special toool is required to remove/replace bb bearings. I've also read in several places, that switching to ceramic bearings is only noticeable if all bearings are changed. As for durability, ceramic will probably be standard throughout the bearing industry. cars, trucks, bikes, motorcycles, training wheels, big-wheels, etc.
you know what they say, its all ball bearings.


----------

